# عرض رائع لوحابين تتاجروا بدهن العود والمخلطات ((مررررربح))



## حنوونة (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....

:052:
عندي عرض رهيب على دهن عود ومسك ثلجي ومخلطات :smile:

بسعر الجمله السعر ماتتخيلونه سعر خرااااافي:sm3:

الحين اشتري جمله مثلا ب5000 ريال وبيع مفرق ربحك صافي 25000 ريال..
او بيع جمله بربح 5000 صافي..

او اشتري ب500 ريال وبيع مفرق واربح صافي 5500 ريال

باذن الله يعجبكم العرض:sm3:

اي استفسار عن التفاصيل هنا او عالخاص


----------



## حنوونة (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: عرض رائع لوحابين تتاجروا بدهن العود والمخلطات ((مررررربح))*

اب...............................


----------



## حنوونة (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: عرض رائع لوحابين تتاجروا بدهن العود والمخلطات ((مررررربح))*

...........فوق.....


----------



## حنوونة (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: عرض رائع لوحابين تتاجروا بدهن العود والمخلطات ((مررررربح))*

اب.......................


----------



## اسرار الدواسر (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: عرض رائع لوحابين تتاجروا بدهن العود والمخلطات ((مررررربح))*

الله يوفقك


----------



## حنوونة (25 مارس 2011)

*رد: عرض رائع لوحابين تتاجروا بدهن العود والمخلطات ((مررررربح))*

حياك..................


----------

